

FolioSpace.me - Social Portfolios for Makers - scosman
http://foliospace.me/

======
scosman
I thought I'd share my latest project: FolioSpace.me

It's a little similar to geekli.st or swym, in that it allows you to show off
a portfolio of what you made. It's a little different in that it focuses on
adding everyone who contributed to a project (designers, engineers, producers,
etc). It also helps you find media (images, music, video) to add to each
project.

I'd love to hear what you think before I make it a public beta.

------
datashaman
Typo on the front page: everyting.

~~~
scosman
Good catch! fixed

